# Paramount doing discount DVDs in China - but look....



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

This article:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm.../20050225/ap_on_bi_ge/china_warner_home_video

Originally sounded like the typical "We're going in with reasonable prices to fight piracy" story.. then they reported what the Chinese will pay for DVDs..

The bare-bones, movie-only, released just after the theater date DVDs will sell for $2.65
Later, the full-featured DVDs will sell for $3.38

Kinda puts that $19.99 price at Best Buy in perspective, doesn't it?

dj


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

djlong said:


> The bare-bones, movie-only, released just after the theater date DVDs will sell for $2.65. Later, the full-featured DVDs will sell for $3.38


I'd be all over buying a movie at 2.65. I don't remember that last time that I watched any of the extras on a DVD. They are just the extra stuff taking up space that I skip over when I rip them to put in my media server.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

djlong said:


> Kinda puts that $19.99 price at Best Buy in perspective, doesn't it?
> 
> dj


If they can ship, distribute them in a foreign country and make a profit at $2.65 then it really does put $19.99 in perspective. Although, I suspect they probably manufacture them in China like everything else we buy.

Hollywood is always trying to bend us over a barrel. Does anyone remember when full length movies appeared on VHS for the first time and had retail prices in the $90 range? This was after they lost their battle to keep VCR's off the market.

I rarely ever watch the extra stuff either. With HD satellite, the internet and this board who has time for it?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I tell you.. I'd be on a SUBSCRIPTION basis at $2.65 - since a movie ticket costs 3 1/2 times that! (multiplied by the number of people going)


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

ntexasdude said:


> Does anyone remember when full length movies appeared on VHS for the first time and had retail prices in the $90 range?


Remember this, heck yea. I just wont tell you how many of those I own.

I also would buy a lot of DVD at $2.65. I don't watch the extras either, I'd rather see them use that space to get more bits for the movie.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

ntexasdude said:


> Hollywood is always trying to bend us over a barrel. Does anyone remember when full length movies appeared on VHS for the first time and had retail prices in the $90 range? This was after they lost their battle to keep VCR's off the market.


While in college I worked at a Blockbuster. Often the new releases that hadn't been released for general sale were priced at this amount. I don't know if that is actually what Blockbuster paid for them (I doubt it), but more then once I remember telling customers that is what they owed us when the tape came back destroyed due to obvious neglect.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> Remember this, heck yea. I just wont tell you how many of those I own.


They are about as valuable now as those old boxes of 8-tracks that you occasionaly see at garage sales.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I just bought four DVDs at WM for $5.50 each, or two for $11 (actual promo ). Three were movies I had not seen...

_The January Man_ - Kevin Kline, Susan Sarandon
_Antitrust_ - Rachael Leigh Cook, Tim Robbins
_Sabrina_ - Harrison Ford, Greg Kinnear

...and the fourth was _"Dave"_, with Kevin Kline and Sigourney Weaver. Always good for some hearty laughs and a feel-good ending. Rumor has it that "Dave" was more well-endowed than his alter-ego, POTUS, and that's why, other than the fact that he was dead, or in a coma, which is practically the same thing, that FLOTUS left his rotting boney-ass for 'Dave'. :grin: Like Greg Kinnear, Kevin Kline is one of Hollywierd's under-appreciated actors.

In what movie did actor Philip Bosco refer to Sigourney Weaver's "boney ass"? Hint: It wasn't _Alien_. 

Update: While loading _Dave_ into my DVD Profiler, I noticed the movie has a very long list of 29 _real-life_ characters playing themselves, such as...

Larry King, as himself
Jay Leno, as himself
Tip O'Neill, as himself
Helen Thomas, as herself

...and 25 more, mostly news and media people.

Does anyone know of any purely fictional film that has more actual persons than _the 29 in Dave_?


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

My only guess would be the Little Rascals remake with Donald Trump and Reba McIntyre (sp?) That movie had loads of cameos but I havn't seen it since the kids were little.


----------

